# Suggest a Graphics Card 6K-8K



## aryansan (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Iam planning to play few games like GTA V, Farcry 4, Crysis (Latest One). I want to know which is the best graphics card currently in my budget 6000-8000. I just wanted to change graphics card and not my entire PC and Iam not a hardcore gamer just want to play the listed games.

Below is the PC Configuration details.

Mother Board : Intel DG31PR
Graphics Card : Palit HD 4650
RAM : 4GB
Processor : Intel core duo processor 2.66 GHZ

Also I would like to know if I can add two graphics card on this mother board. On the box it shows it has one PCI Xpress slot & One PCI Xpress x16 Graphics Connector.

Its pretty urgent any advise will definitely help me a lot.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2015)

Fill this:
*www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html

I don't think your budget and cpu are enough for the games you mentioned. FC4 is cpu intensive and Crysis 3, well, can bring down most sub 10k GPUs to their knees.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 17, 2015)

An AMD HD7770/R7 250x would be a good fit at 720p you may have to play at medium settings for Far Cry and Crysis. Both are basically the same card and will cost 8k.

GTA will be playable at low at 720p

If you can extend the budget, a AMD R7 260x would be the best choice at 10k and nvidia GTX 750Ti for 11k

EDIT: Core 2 Duo is quite outdated. You might want to look for a full upgrade since the games you mentioned may lead to performance issues.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 17, 2015)

You can upgrade your PC partly so that you can play another 2-3 years at 720p. Here is the config:

Processor : Intel Core i3 4150 -7500,
Mother Board : Gigabyte H81M-S1 -3500,
Graphics Card : Sapphire R7 250X 1GB -7200,
RAM : Kingston HyperX Fury 1600Mhz 8GB -4000.
PSU : Antec VP450P -2500.
TOTAL : 24,700.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 17, 2015)

i would advice against buying a gpu for that price because ur cpu will be a bottleneck

i have a core 2 duo + 2gb ram + amd 7750 with the same mb . my max gpu utilization is around 50% while paying games so essentially my cpu is bottlenecking the gpu .


----------



## mitraark (Jun 18, 2015)

The CPU won't let you play any games you mentioned. I have a AMD X2 250 PC< i used  6670 with it, got around 5-10 fps on NFS Rivals.


----------



## NatalieGreen (Jun 18, 2015)

Nvidia GeForce GTS 450 is the best graphics card that you can use to play most of the games.
This gaming graphic card can play Batman: Arkham origins, Call of Duty Ghosts, Battlefield 4, Thief, Assassin Creed: black flag, Max Payne 3, NFS: the run, Sleeping dogs and Metal gear rising revengeance at high settings. But certain graphic demanding games like Far Cry 3, GTA 4, GTA 5, NFS rivals would be playable at medium settings provided that you have a good processor and sufficient RAM.


----------



## udaylunawat (Jun 19, 2015)

NatalieGreen said:


> Nvidia GeForce GTS 450 is the best graphics card that you can use to play most of the games.
> This gaming graphic card can play Batman: Arkham origins, Call of Duty Ghosts, Battlefield 4, Thief, Assassin Creed: black flag, Max Payne 3, NFS: the run, Sleeping dogs and Metal gear rising revengeance at high settings. But certain graphic demanding games like Far Cry 3, GTA 4, GTA 5, NFS rivals would be playable at medium settings provided that you have a good processor and sufficient RAM.



Excuse don't mind me if I am rude. But did you time travel from 2010.Buddy it's 2015 and gts 450 is totally outdated.


----------

